# ViP222k - L3.97 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New spool:


```
23:21:42 01/12/11
PID=0857h
 DownloadID: 13VC
 Upgrading FW:
 L397:'L042'-'L396','AAA1'-'ATL1','X042'-'X396','XAA1'-'XTL1'
 New FW: 'L397'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-4]1[BC2]' & 'RP[ACDF-HJ-NP-RUV].': {ViP222k}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[0-4]3[0-2]' & 'RP[ACDF-HJ-NP-RUV].': {ViP222k}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Still no external DVR support for 222k?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not officially.


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

Are you saying that support for DVR functions is in the new software but not advertised?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I can only made educational guess, judging by some signs from the spool and I don't have the model to detail experiments.


----------



## stinkydog (Jan 18, 2011)

what do u mean how do u load it an does it do ive got a 222 hd


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

L397 software is only for the 222k receiver.

Request to Dish IRT: any release notes?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

stinkydog said:


> what do u mean how do u load it an does it do ive got a 222 hd


me either


----------

